
Live stream of Christchurch attack runs on social media and news sites - NZ_Matt
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/mar/15/video-of-christchurch-attack-runs-on-social-media-and-news-sites
======
ta_2019
I've been looking for the right place to post this, this may or may not be it.

I've actually been very impressed with the news coverage that I have seen of
this for one distinct reason.

This was a horrific incident, perpetrated by someone with an obvious agenda in
attempt to push it further. Whilst it was streamed live, there seems to have
been a concious effort of news outlets to not publish any real details of who
did it, rather what happened to the victims.

After all the shootings in the US, and lots of talk of "not giving the shooter
their glory", it feels like the coverage so far has been much better from that
point of view.

~~~
southern_cross
Maybe you've seen something different, but so far I've only seen one news
report stating that the reason the shooter moved on to a second location (at
least 40 victims) from his first location (at least 9 victims) is because
someone at that first location started shooting back at him!

